# Inspection failed!! Need some HELP/ADVICE



## ReelNauti (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

http://s1153.photobucket.com/user/MUDZX692002/media/IMG_20130712_175901_zpsfab40db5.jpg.html

First off this site is not a DIY site.

Second thank God there are inspectors that know how to inspect.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

That's horrible work. First off you have a double tee-wye on the horizontal, for that alone I offer you a symbolic kick in the junk. You've also cut out the top web of that joist, seriously weakening it, I hope there's now a load-bearing wall beneath it. Too much to list, and you're not paying me. Sign up for an apprenticeship under a qualified journeyman.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Geez, do you not have a J-Man or Master on the job working with you?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks great. Challenge the inspector with a lawyer, time court cost and all that stuff. Much cheaper than hiring a plumbing company to do it for you. 
Curious why you thought this design would meet code?
If you received instruction where did you receive it from?


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks out standing its how i would of plumbed it if i didnt have a clue what i was doing


----------



## ReelNauti (Jul 15, 2013)

OK guys great fantastic!!!!! Thanks for all your Help!!!! Just thought I'd get some insight on what I can do to somehow change the design... guess not


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

This is a site for professional plumbers in the trade, it's not a DIY help site.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## ReelNauti (Jul 15, 2013)

Will said:


> This is a site for professional plumbers in the trade, it's not a DIY help site.


Why would plumbers need a site if they are "Professionals" ohhhh thats right...to brag about how much they overcharge and cry when customers go to HD for 1/4 of the price and get it done themselves....:thumbup:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

ReelNauti said:


> Why would plumbers need a site if they are "Professionals" ohhhh thats right...to brag about how much they overcharge and cry when customers go to HD for 1/4 of the price and get it done themselves....:thumbup:


 it's now going to cost you more time and material to make it right so what did HD save you?!:laughing:Good Luck


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ReelNauti said:


> Why would plumbers need a site if they are "Professionals" ohhhh thats right...to brag about how much they overcharge and cry when customers go to HD for 1/4 of the price and get it done themselves....:thumbup:


Yep you sure for it done....ALL WRONG that is. Us plumbers have to be in an apprenticeship for 5 years go to school for 4 years, and get continued education every year. This way we can plumb buildings to code and protect the health of the nation.

You might as well stop using doctors and surgins and start operating and self diagnosing yourself.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

ReelNauti said:


> Why would plumbers need a site if they are "Professionals" ohhhh thats right...to brag about how much they overcharge and cry when customers go to HD for 1/4 of the price and get it done themselves....:thumbup:


I was fixing to post a drawing of what he needs to do to correct the mess he has , I'm glad I didn't help this asshat:yes:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

It's been reel nice reelnauti. Adios...

Thread closed.


----------

